# my new AR15 tractor shooter. ha ha



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought a used AR15 Bushmaster . Had it duracoated. i use this gun for praire dog hunting and shooting tractors. Nothing Runs Like a Deere. ha ha. Marty


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That looks like some nice work! Too bad it is about the ugliest rifle I have ever seen, but thanks for posting! I may make a little $$ off that! I have a buddy that is a JD salesman, I am guessing if I show him the pic he will pay me to duracoat a rifle for him, so thanks for the business!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are going to do drive by's on your John Deere you may want to opt for the racing model since most tractors do not give you the good get-a-way speeds. lol

I do know of a old deere that is on its last leg it may need to be put down.

Chuck Norris smells what the Rock is cooking... because the Rock is Chuck Norris' personal chef.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I had notions of a pink "Hello Kitty" design on one for my 7 year old daughter....still may eventually happen.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's for you don't lie! I've seen you shoot. You're all about the pink. pink shooting mat, pink shoes, pants, shirt. Heck your car is even pink. oke: Only kidding. I say do it, you can always paint over it. The John deer stick I think i'd take a soda blaster after it and strip all that paint off. It would only look good in a john deer implement dealers home or above the service shop door. It is good work though, I'm not knocking that.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im with xdeano, that is quite possibly (just shy of the pink guns out there) one of the gaudiest things ive ever seen. :lol: :lol:

You sure did a hell of a good job on it though! How much you charge?


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i had a duracoat specialist paint it for me. 300.00. i just shoot praire dogs with it. it gets me on a lot of hunting land. ha ha. farmers love it. All i need to say is i am the guy you let hunt last year with the john deer gun. they say oh i remember you. sure go ahaed. you need a little something to stick out from 1000 other guys asking them if they can hunt. best thing i ever did. marty


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Have you ever gotten the boot because they drive the red ones?


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

xdeano said:


> it's for you don't lie! I've seen you shoot. You're all about the pink. pink shooting mat, pink shoes, pants, shirt. Heck your car is even pink. oke: ...........


Don't forget the pink snuggie!! I could NEVER shoot with just a REGULAR blanket.

I think I need to get me some of them thar "tripods" like you have. hhhmmmm......painted pink of course. :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah those tripods... :down: Fail! When I see you next I'll have to bring you a present. 

That would suck to show that to a guy with a Cat or NewHolland, etc. And them not let you on their land, just because they're jealous. HA

xdeano


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

That's true. ha ha. i try to see what kind of tractor he has outside of th barn 1st. maybe i also should paint 1 in Case color too. ha ha. marty


----------

